# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Lenovo sur le terrain d'Air

## Paul Verveine

Lenovo a annoncé un nouvel ordinateur portable, le X300, qui joue la carte de la finesse, tout comme le nouveau MacBook Air d'Apple.
 On retrouve le design habituel de la marque mais en plus fin. L'ordinateur ne pèse que de 1,1 à 1,4Kg et mesure 23,4mm d'épaisseur au maximum.
 La configuration embarquée est la suivante : un écran LCD de 13,3" à rétro-éclairage LED en 1440x900, un core 2 duo à 2GHz avec 4Mo de cache, 4Go de mémoire maximum, un SSD de 64Go, une webcam, un port ethernet et trois ports USB.
 La batterie devrait permettre une autonomie de 4H en utilisation.
 Mais peux-t-on comparer les machines ?
 Oui et non. Côté Apple, c'est surtout le design qui séduira les aficionados de Steeve "I'll make you my bitch" Jobs. Côté Lenovo, les performances seront supérieures, mais le style carré façon char soviétique ciblera particulièrement les cadres itinérants d'entreprise. Sans compter que l'atout "Windows Inside" n'est pas à négliger en termes de compatibilité avec le parc installé. Reste maintenant à connaître le prix du X300, mais sur ce point, nul doute qu'Apple conservera une longueur d'avance.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Yoryze

Personnellement ça me fait déjà un peu plus envie, déjà possesseur d'un IBM Z61p (version wide et "grand public" du T60), qui avouons-le, est plus Lenovo qu'IBM...

Niveau connectique déjà c'est plus large...
Et je dois être malade, mais le côté carrément pas design ne me déplaît pas (tout comme les hommes poilus), en plus d'être carrément plus solide... (tout comme les hommes poilus)

Petite remarque sur le retour des bandes rouges sur les boutons de clic du trackpad.

Par contre ça ne pose pas problème de partager le nom d'une carte graphique ATi bas de gamme ?

----------


## Cybernoid

J'ai aussi un Thinkpad qui date de juste avant le rachat d'IBM par Lenovo, et personnellement je suis un fervent partisan du design "char soviétique" si ça permet d'avoir un truc solide. Les portables en carton ça craint vraiment.

Yoryze> t'as vu une baisse de qualité avec Lenovo ou c'est toujours aussi bon ?

----------


## Francal

Il n'est peut-être pas fashion comme peut l'être un MacBook. Mais il en a dans le coffre, et de la puissance sous le pied, le petit gars :
Résolution supérieure,
4go de ram,
combo CD/DVD intégré

Reste à voir le prix, en effet, le SSD doit plomber la facture  ::(: 

La décoration du X300 manque aussi de lapins  :^_^:

----------


## Jimjim

Tu t'es gourre, c'est Steve "Suck it Down" Jobs

----------


## Galaad

> Et je dois être malade, mais le côté carrément pas design ne me déplaît pas (tout comme les hommes poilus), en plus d'être carrément plus solide... (tout comme les hommes poilus)


Pareil je préfère largement le design des Thinkpads à ceux des Mac / Acer / HP et tout le toutim, au moins ça ne bouge pas dans le temps (à les HPs avec la coque qui noircit ....).


Sinon Cybernoid, Je me tape l'incruste pour ta question  ::): 




> Yoryze> t'as vu une baisse de qualité avec Lenovo ou c'est toujours aussi bon ?


Heureux possesseur d'un T61p (sortie septembre 2007), je n'ai pas vu de baisse de qualité, c'est toujours le top au niveau du matos et c'est du solide.

----------


## Yoryze

La baisse de qualité est toute de même peu visible sur un produit comme le Z61p : la coque est en simple plastique ABS, mais soutenue par la traditionnelle armature en magnésium.
Sinon niveau conception rien à dire, plutôt niveau assemblage que ça craint : il y avait un peu de colle sur les charnières en acier quand je l'ai eu, galère à nettoyer là où c'est placé (mais d'où elle venait d'ailleurs cette colle ?).
Ensuite j'ai longtemps cru qu'un radiateur était placé de travers, mais au final ça c'est avéré normal pour évacuer l'air chaud selon un certain angle.

Pour en revenir à la conception, bah c'est bien conçu, c'est ventilé là où il faut comme il faut (on peut le mettre sur une couverture en moumoute sans que ça sente le cramé...), ça ne chauffe pas (C2D 2.0 Ghz, FireGL V5200 & disque dur 7200trs), la suite logiciel est toujours impeccable...

Et j'ai fait la gueule à constater que mon écran 15.4" avait un pixel éteint (bleu) presque dès la réception, mais compte tenu de la résolution (1920x1200), ça ne se voit pas trop. Mais bon, c'est le jeu des LCD ma pauvre Lucette... (il me fallait 16 pixels morts placés aux "bons endroits" pour procéder à un possible échange...)

A noter du jeu à certains endroits : la batterie Ultrabay à un jour avec la coque (qui d'ailleurs possède un "rideau" pour bloquer la poussière), idem pour la batterie 9 cells...

D'aspect il y a une baisse de qualité, mais niveau conception, suite logicielle et tout le reste, ça reste largement au dessus du reste, et ça vaut toujours son prix...
J'aurais du mal à retourner chez une marque "grand public"...

PS : et les écrans sont mats...  ::love:: 
... et pour me la péter c'est ça... :frime:

----------


## toovr

Trop naze lenovo, il a un port ethernet
C'est "has been" maintenant l ethernet  ::P:

----------


## Cybernoid

C'est bon à savoir pour quand je devrai changer le mien. Rien que pour le bitoniot rouge au milieu du clavier ça vaut le coup de prendre un thinkpad  ::): 




> Et j'ai fait la gueule à constater que mon écran 15.4" avait un pixel éteint (bleu) presque dès la réception, mais compte tenu de la résolution (1920x1200), ça ne se voit pas trop. Mais bon, c'est le jeu des LCD ma pauvre Lucette... (il me fallait 16 pixels morts placés aux "bons endroits" pour procéder à un possible échange...)


Moi c'était un pixel bloqué en rouge d'entrée de jeu, vers le milieu de l'écran qui plus est, mais honnêtement en 1400*1050 ça me gêne pas beaucoup.

----------


## lepapeenslip

Je vois pas pourquoi on nous cague avec des macBookR tout cher et tout naze, et pi des IBM quand meme pas mal, alors que Panasonic fait depuis 10 ans des ordis legers, bien resistants et avec une autonomie de malade mental.

Non, vraiment, j'vois pas...

----------


## Erokh

> A noter du jeu à certains endroits : la batterie Ultrabay à un jour avec la coque (qui d'ailleurs possède un "rideau" pour bloquer la poussière), idem pour la batterie 9 cells...


Ca c'est quand même un gros avantage: la batterie enlevable/remettable à l'envie: sur le medion de ma soeur (oui, il faut dire, elle cherche un peu les emmerdes...), pas moyen d'enlevr la batterie sans tournevis...

Sinon, j'ai encore mon T40 depuis 4ans. Le design me plait à mort aussi.
Le portable a été acheté par la majorité de la promo (support de l'école et prix très bas pour un PC de cette gamme), qui compte mine de rien au moins 70 personnes. Ca donne un parc assez important pour faire des stats, non?

Donc sur ce panel de geeks en puissance (ingé en électronique...), beaucoup ont du changer le lecteur CD, qui était bien pourri (lenovo a d'ailleurs changé le modèle peu de temps après).
Pas mal de changements de carte mère, un pétage d'écran (à coup de dessous de plat lancé aussi, donc bon...  :^_^:  ), et un ou deux claviers à changer (mais c'étaient de furieux qui passaient quasiment H24 sur leur PC).

Et sur la fin il y a eu au moins deux cas de haut-parleurs qui claquent.

Donc voilà, si au niveau design ils sont géniaux (refroidissement hyper silencieux, trackpad bien plus pratique qu'un touchpad de mes couilles,...), les composants hardware eux sont peut-être moins bons.


A signaler aussi que toute ma promo a reçu une petite lettre d'IBM nous signalant qu'un EEENNNOOOOORME problème sur la gamme T40 leur fait nous rembourser 200€+ le droit d'acheter un portable lenovo au prix étudiant... A l'heure actuelle mon portable tourne encore très bien (les ports USB ne fonctionnent qu'en 1.1, masi c'est peut-être logiciel...)et Lenovo n'a bien sûr pas précisé quel était le problème en questioon.


N'empêche, si un jour je me rachète un portable, il y a de grandes chances que ce soit un lenovo  :;):

----------


## Cowboy

> J'ai aussi un Thinkpad qui date de juste avant le rachat d'IBM par Lenovo, et personnellement je suis un fervent partisan du design "char soviétique" si ça permet d'avoir un truc solide. Les portables en carton ça craint vraiment.


Tu crois que c'est le design qui fait que PC peut résister à la gravité ?


Le style épuré d'apple c'est bien 5mins, le style char soviet des années 80 c'est depuis longtemps terminé.

Asus, Alienware et HP font des Pc correct, mais qui clignote dans tout les sens. 
Dell à toujours le  même design et des plastiques merdique.
Acer n'a aucune originalité, même design pour tous.
Packard bell qui fait dans le premier âge ...
Il reste Sony, mais leur prix est en concurrence avec Apple ...


Moi je préfére les petits fabricant et les écran 17 en 1680*1050

----------


## KikujiroTM

Mon ordiportable c'est un ThinkPad T23 (avec une S3 16Mo !!  ::o: ), et perso je préfère ca a des laptops Asus ou HP qui font pas le poids face à la robustesse et à la qualité de fabrication d'un IBM. Mon portable va avoir 5ans, batterie d'origine qui tiens toujours 2h avec Wifi activé  ::wub:: .
Maintenant voir un nouveau modèle chez IBM ca fait plaisir, et le design des ThinkPad est juste le meilleur du monde.

----------


## Yoryze

> Moi je préfére les petits fabricant et les écran 17 en 1680*1050


On parle d'un ultraportable et de portables, et toi tu débarques avec tes gros sabots et ton transportable 17"...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oxygen3

> Asus, Alienware et HP font des Pc correct, mais qui clignote dans tout les sens.


Effectivement, les HP 2510p ca clignotte de partout  ::o:

----------


## Cybernoid

> Tu crois que c'est le design qui fait que PC peut résister à la gravité ?


Oui, carrément. Il y a un accéléromètre qui parque les têtes du disque dur automatiquement en cas de chute (chez Apple aussi je crois), et la coque du bidule est super solide. Quand t'appuies sur le dos de l'écran comme un bourrin il ne se passe rien, contrairement a tous les autres portables où ça fait des jolis anneaux de couleurs sur la dalle LCD.

Y a pas longtemps j'ai laissé tomber un gros carton sur le clavier. Ça m'a bousillé ma touche F11 mais le reste a pas bronché. Depuis j'ai remplacé la touche (même pas le clavier) et il est comme neuf.

Encore un détail pour finir : le dessous du clavier est une coque étanche avec les bords relevés, donc si tu renverses un peu de café dessus ça ne coule pas sur la carte mère.

Voilà, tout ça pour dire que oui, le design ça peut améliorer la solidité. Bon bien sûr je doute qu'il résiste à une chute du troisième étage, mais contre les petits malheurs il est blindé.

----------


## Erokh

> Il reste Sony, mais leur prix est en concurrence avec Apple ...


Et mon cousin a un Sony qui a deux ans et déconne plus que mon IBM...  ::P: 




> Quand t'appuies sur le dos de l'écran comme un bourrin il ne se passe rien, contrairement a tous les autres portables où ça fait des jolis anneaux de couleurs sur la dalle LCD.


Le portable Asus du boulot a aussi une coque rigide derrière lécran. Je crois que ça s'est généralisé en fait depuis ton thinkpad  :;): 

Sinon le rest eje suis d'accord

----------


## Cybernoid

> Le portable Asus du boulot a aussi une coque rigide derrière lécran. Je crois que ça s'est généralisé en fait depuis ton thinkpad


Tant mieux ! Quand j'ai acheté le mien y a 3 ans c'était carrément pas le cas avec les Dells (beurk!), les Sonys et les HPs.

----------


## Yoryze

Sur mon ancien VAIO série A, la coque derrière l'écran était assez solide par contre.

Et juste un dernier truc sur la solidité des ThinkPad : voir un mec sauter à pieds joints sur un série T sans même que le PC ne bronche, ça calme net.
Ou bien mettre le ThinkPad sur la tranche et le laisser se foutre à plat avec la gravité : détection du mouvement de chute, protection des têtes de lecture du disque dur, redémarrage en 5 secondes...

Sinon pour finir il y a ça, ceci et l'armature en magnésium.

Et un peu de masturbation : 1, 2, 3 et 4.
Désolé je n'ai pas trouvé le même genre de photos pour ACER ou Medion...  :^_^:

----------


## Erokh

ah oui tiens! on a tous oublié e le préciser: la petite loupiotte en haute de l'écran... putain c'est con comme idée, mais qu'est-ce que c'est pratique!! pas besoin d'acheter un vieux machin USB pour taper dnas le noir!!  ::lol::  j'ai 100fois plus d'utilité pour cette loupiotte que pour les vieilles webcam pourrites qu'ils foutent chez la concurrence

----------


## Yoryze

ThinkLight...  :;):

----------


## elvay

> ah oui tiens! on a tous oublié e le préciser: la petite loupiotte en haute de l'écran... putain c'est con comme idée, mais qu'est-ce que c'est pratique!! pas besoin d'acheter un vieux machin USB pour taper dnas le noir!!  j'ai 100fois plus d'utilité pour cette loupiotte que pour les vieilles webcam pourrites qu'ils foutent chez la concurrence


Alors là si y en a pas un qui crache sur cette fonctionnalité en gueulant "WHAAA STrO nul ça sert a rien, truc de bobo qui pue", là je dis qu'il y a de l'acharnement anti-mac (cf clavier retro-éclairé des powerbook ..)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Erokh

Perso j'adore le principe du clavier retro-éclairé. Mais je suppose que ça coûte cher...

----------

